# Mac CCO Holiday Haul and a New Coach Purse (Pic Heavy)



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 10, 2010)

So it was nice here in Ohio yesterday warm the snow was melting decided to have a girls day my mom my daughter and I went to the outlets. I picked up a new purse and some MAC. My outlet had in the 09' Holiday stuff.






Coach Penelope and MAC




All my new MAC Goodies! 




Mineralize Face Kit Fun in the Sun $41.75 
Shimpagne MSF
Play on Plums MES
Nuance MB
187SE




Smoke and Mirrors E/S Palette $25.25




Sorceress E/S Palette $25.25




Hocus Focus Face Palette X2 $26.25Ea

Other MAC Non Holiday
Not Pictured yet another Lavender Whip 




Graphic Garden Palette (back up) $24.50




Dark Soul Pigment $13.75
Reflects Transparent Teal $11.75


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 10, 2010)

great stuff!!  wish i had a CCO


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice!  I wish we had CCO's in Canada.  I've been lucky enough to be able to go to the Toronto MAC sale a few times.  It's funny, I just went last weekend, and I got a mineralize kit as well (the Pinkzapopping one).  The 181SE is soooooo soft and dense and cute!  I wanted the Sorceress palette too, but they sold out of them on the first day.  Anyway, enjoy your haul


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 11, 2010)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 11, 2010)

ooh! the mineralize kit looks awesome!
transparent teal is a gorgeous color


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Nice! I wish we had CCO's in Canada. I've been lucky enough to be able to go to the Toronto MAC sale a few times. It's funny, I just went last weekend, and I got a mineralize kit as well (the Pinkzapopping one). The 181SE is soooooo soft and dense and cute! I wanted the Sorceress palette too, but they sold out of them on the first day. Anyway, enjoy your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was lucky to find someone on here to do a cp for me from the markham sale she picked me up 2 charity bags and 4 msf's


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_great stuff!! wish i had a CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

me too. It's like have miniature MAC warehouse sales all year long.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_me too. It's like have miniature MAC warehouse sales all year long.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its nice because you get mac products at a discount but the discounts arent as good as the warehouse sale 19.00 at the CCO for an MSF 12 at the Warehouse sale with a bigger selection. I would love to go to a warehouse sale thats one thing thats on my "bucket list"


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Great haul!

I love the purse!!


----------

